# People Who Opposed The Iraq War From The Beginning Are The Best Americans



## Lakhota (May 16, 2015)

Let us at long last make it clear and proclaim it ever thus! These are history's victors: the ones you don't need to ask if they would have invaded Iraq if they knew what they know now. They knew it _then_. More importantly, those who opposed the war in Iraq from the very beginning took no end of abuse for taking that position. They were called unserious, they were compared to Neville Chamberlain, they were told that they hadn't learned the "lesson of September 11th," and they took that beating from the Iraq War's engineers and its cheerleaders, who've suffered very little consequence for their tragic lapse in judgment.

Much More: People Who Opposed The Iraq War From The Beginning Are The Best Americans

Amen!  I couldn't agree more!  However, you left out the word "traitor".  It was a no-brainer that invading Iraq was a seriously dumb idea that would have serious consequences far into the future.  Both Bush presidents share the blame for the Iraq clusterfuck - especially Boy George.  Hopefully American voters aren't dumb enough to put a third Bush in the White House.


----------



## MaryL (May 16, 2015)

I was shocked when we attacked Iraq in 03'. It was so obviously wrong, it made me re-evaluate  American leadership. Bin laden OR Al queda wasn't there and our leadership didn't look at the facts and they  just did what they were asked. Like Nazis. It makes me sick to be American, sometimes.


----------



## dilloduck (May 16, 2015)

MaryL said:


> I was shocked when we attacked Iraq in 03'. It was so obviously wrong, it made me re-evaluate  American leadership. Bin laden OR Al queda wasn't there and our leadership didn't look at the facts and they  just did what they were asked. Like Nazis. It makes me sick to be American, sometimes.



Don't be stupid. Nobody is looking at you thinking  "There goes one of those bad Americans "--- except for you I guess.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2015)

Oh look, an anti Jeb Bush thread disguised at a feeble attempt at rationality........
There are many, many more reasons to attack Jeb over, no need to resort to straw grasping stupidity.  
What am I saying, look who the OP is.......


----------



## Disir (May 16, 2015)

And..........Libya.


----------



## Disir (May 16, 2015)

AND involvement in the Egypt uprisings.


----------



## MaryL (May 16, 2015)

dilloduck said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I was shocked when we attacked Iraq in 03'. It was so obviously wrong, it made me re-evaluate  American leadership. Bin laden OR Al queda wasn't there and our leadership didn't look at the facts and they  just did what they were asked. Like Nazis. It makes me sick to be American, sometimes.
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? I never inferred that. In a million years.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (May 16, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Let us at long last make it clear and proclaim it ever thus! These are history's victors: the ones you don't need to ask if they would have invaded Iraq if they knew what they know now. They knew it _then_. More importantly, those who opposed the war in Iraq from the very beginning took no end of abuse for taking that position. They were called unserious, they were compared to Neville Chamberlain, they were told that they hadn't learned the "lesson of September 11th," and they took that beating from the Iraq War's engineers and its cheerleaders, who've suffered very little consequence for their tragic lapse in judgment.
> 
> Much More: People Who Opposed The Iraq War From The Beginning Are The Best Americans
> 
> Amen!  I couldn't agree more!  However, you left out the word "traitor".  It was a no-brainer that invading Iraq was a seriously dumb idea that would have serious consequences far into the future.  Both Bush presidents share the blame for the Iraq clusterfuck - especially Boy George.  Hopefully American voters aren't dumb enough to put a third Bush in the White House.


So you aren't going to support the hildabeast then.


----------



## MaryL (May 16, 2015)

Shun the frumious  hildabeast.


----------



## cnm (May 16, 2015)

dilloduck said:


> Don't be stupid. Nobody is looking at you thinking  "There goes one of those bad Americans "--- except for you I guess.


I can tell you don't read the foreign press.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 16, 2015)

There was no "Iraq War", you fool.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 16, 2015)

I think many "good" Americans exist who supported the invasion.

If they still do, they are now "dumb" Americans.

No good comes from neo-conservative imperialism.

Bring our troops homes, build the AF and the Navy into hom


----------



## MaryL (May 16, 2015)

There wasn't a war in Korea or Vietnam, either. We lost like 52000 Americans in Vietnam? And we bailed. We killed countless civilians, I remember that war, I know  men that died over there and were lost forever, MIA. The architect of that war  knew it was wrong, and so did the creators of the phony war in Iraq. And we bailed there, too.


----------



## Lakhota (May 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh look, an anti Jeb Bush thread disguised at a feeble attempt at rationality........
> There are many, many more reasons to attack Jeb over, no need to resort to straw grasping stupidity.
> What am I saying, look who the OP is.......



Sherlock Holmes you ain't.


----------



## dilloduck (May 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I think many "good" Americans exist who supported the invasion.
> 
> If they still do, they are now "dumb" Americans.
> 
> ...



And exactly how would life be today if the "invasion" never happened ?  Do you know ?  I didn't think so.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 16, 2015)

Lakhota said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, an anti Jeb Bush thread disguised at a feeble attempt at rationality........
> ...


No, I'm a pirate.......  In case you hadn't noticed........  Thought it was kinda obvious......


----------



## Lakhota (May 16, 2015)

Bush fucked us really long time!


----------

